

Please Help: Launching Community Aggregator Like Hacker News in NYC (non-profit) - t3mp3st

The NY Tech Meetup (a huge collection of entrepreneurs and technophiles in NYC) is experimenting with a YC Hacker News style aggregation site to help promote entrepreneurship in NYC (http://news.nytm.org).<p>This site is 100% not-for-profit; the only value we expect to gain is in improving communication and engagement within the tech community in New York.<p>It's different from HN, reddit, etc. in that the goal is to connect local hackers with events, activities, opportunities, and ideas in NYC. In that regard, it's kinda like craigslist meets Hacker News.<p>That said, I'm having a little trouble getting our core constituency to take advantage of it as there isn't much up there at the moment with most eyes on the mailing list; i.e., the chicken-egg problem.<p>I was hoping to garner some support from folks who share my appreciation for the HN style of discussion and sharing so that we can work together to jump-start the community.<p>HN is host to a fantastically supportive group and I suspect many folks who post here live in or around NYC and so would be interested in this utility gaining traction.<p>Thank you for listening! I really hope that we can get this off the ground; any advice or support you can offer would be GREATLY appreciated.<p>The site: news.nytm.org (yup! It's powered by slinkset ;)
======
byrneseyeview
I like the idea. I've signed up.

~~~
t3mp3st
Hey, thanks!

